# اداه مساحية متعددة الاستخدام جميلة و خطيرة جداا جدا



## باسم محمود محيى (19 مارس 2010)

:33: طريقة التحميل والاستخدام
تحميل الماكرو من قائمة tools ومنها macro  ثم load project ثم تختار الماكرو من
ثم تشغيل الـ macro من  macrosثم run
استخداماتة
1. رسم قطاعات الطرق الطولية
2. استخراج المناسيب من القطاعات
3. رسم القطاعات العرضية
4. استخراج ملفات   ,txt ,sdr
5. استخراج الإحداثيات مباشرة والتحكم فى حجم الخط
وممكن الإجابة على اى سؤال


----------



## sosohoho (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم في البداية شكرا لكن على اي برنامج يتم تحميل الاداة اوتوكاد ام لاند او سفل ثري دي 2009


----------



## بسيم85 (19 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل ..... مشكور كتير يا باسم
سؤالي ... هاد الماكرو بيمشي مع كل الإصدارات ؟


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (19 مارس 2010)

*ممكن الاجابة على اى سؤال*

:33:هذا الماكرو يتم تحميله على برنامج الاوتوكاد اى اصدار


----------



## بسيم85 (19 مارس 2010)

شكرً جزيلاً...


----------



## horseshadowm (19 مارس 2010)

_thankssssssssssssssssss_


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (20 مارس 2010)

*فى انتظاركم*

الاخواة الاعزاء فى انتظار استفسارتكم:59:


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (21 مارس 2010)

ممكن شرح لكيفيه الاستعمال يااخى الغالى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالشبروي (21 مارس 2010)

شكرااخي الكريم علي مجهودك وممكن تحميله مرة اخره


----------



## علي فؤاد (21 مارس 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساح10 (21 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على الاداة
واسمحلى اوضح طريقة العمل للاداة وكيفية تشغيلها
ارجو تحميل الشرح من المرفقات بالصور


----------



## بسيم85 (21 مارس 2010)

شكراً كتير أخ مساح 10 .... ولكن بعد تحميل الملف وفك الضغط نتج عندي " تطبيق غير معروف " فما هو نوع الملف ؟


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (22 مارس 2010)

:31:الاخوة الاعزاء لا تنسوا الدعاء لصاحب هذا العمل المهندس عمر مصطفى جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## علياء على حمدى (23 مارس 2010)

مجهود طيب 
وشكرا على التعاون


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا وردة من احلى بستان


----------



## عبدالسلام مصطفى (26 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر اخى لاكن ممكن شرح كيف يمكن تشغيله


----------



## elhasy (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً:56:جاري التحميل


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة الاعزاء ولو ممكن شرح بسيط لطريقة الاستخدام


----------



## محمدين علي (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الهندسي 80 (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكما وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## هانى عامر (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر1985 (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
لكن واجهتنى مشكله انامعي جهاز سوكياset 310k لايقبل ملفات SDR التى يخرجها الميكرو لكنى عالجت المشكله 
ادخلت الملف لبرنامج PROLINK اوبرناج SOKKIALINK
واخرجته مره اخرى وادخلته للتوتل بكل سهوله.
جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## شريف سعيد (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن الايوجد شرح ليفية استخدام الليسب حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (22 أبريل 2010)

طريقة التحميل والاستخدام
تحميل الماكرو من قائمة tools ومنها macro ثم load project ثم تختار الماكرو من
ثم تشغيل الـ macro من macrosثم run
استخداماتة
1. رسم قطاعات الطرق الطولية
2. استخراج المناسيب من القطاعات
3. رسم القطاعات العرضية
4. استخراج ملفات ,txt ,sdr
5. استخراج الإحداثيات مباشرة والتحكم فى حجم الخط


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (23 أبريل 2010)

يرحمكم الله نريد شرح الزب كامل من فضلكم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (28 أبريل 2010)

*اداه مساحية متعددة الاستخدام جميلة و خطيرة جداا جدا* مشكور


----------



## أبو ماجد (29 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك


----------



## memo110 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً , وجزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## هانى دراغم (27 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مزن محمود (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير
وجدت الملف و جاااااااااااااااااااري التحميل


----------



## mohamedazab (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر مهدي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخ باسم انا سعيد ان البرنامج انتشر كده - بس كنت عايز اعرف البرنامج وصل لك عن طريق مين
م - عمر مصطفى مهدي - مصمم البرنامج


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

م. مصطفى اشكرك على سعة صدرك 
اسف لنشر البرنامج دون موافقتك ولكن قصدت به المنفعة العامة
اعرف مدى التعب والمجهود 
وان شاء الله ربنا يعطيك خير


----------



## اسلام عاطف (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة الف خير ممكن شرح لة يوضح طريقة استخدامة


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اقصد دون علمك وذالك لانى حصلت علي البرنامج من احد اصدقائى مع مجموعة من البرامج الاخرى دون ان يعرفنى به واكتشفته اثناء ترتيب البرامج


----------



## metkal (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيكما وجزاكم كل خير*​


----------



## تامر1985 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير البرنامج سهل علينا كتير من استخراج احداثيات والتحويل الى sdr مباشره فنطلب من المهندس مصطفى ان يقوم بأعطاء الرقم السري لنا لتشغيل باقى اجزاء البرنامج


----------



## Rocker (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## sosohoho (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا مجربت البرنامج بس سوالي هل يمكن عمل بروفايل من نقاط تم ادخالها لبرنامج لاند وبمسافات غير متساوية من اجل معرفىة التكسرات في الارض الطبيعية من اجل تصميم خط يتناسب مع الارض الطبيعية .... سوالي الثاني بعد عمل بروفايل للرض الطبعية هل يمكن بعدا ذلك ان يتبنا برنامج سيفل ثريدي التصميم اي من تعريف الخط واستيراد معلومات حول pvi والكيرفات مع الشكر لك


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك افادك رب العزه


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المساح مسلم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراا جزيلا اخى باسم وبارك الله لك وذادك علما


----------



## هاجس اليمن (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

افادك الله


----------



## sabryano (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alhazeen_ha (8 يناير 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ارجو تبيان طريقة العمل عليه


----------



## طلعت الشحات (9 يناير 2011)

كيف الاستفادة (ما هى الاوامر) 
بعد ان تم تحميلها كما هو موضح لم اتمكن من الاستفادة لانى لا اعرف الاوامر امل الايضاح وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedazab (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shrek (9 يناير 2011)

شكرااخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## كبل (9 يناير 2011)

مششكووور


----------



## ROUDS (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رعد اسحق (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا والله ادات مفيده ورائعة وفق الله


----------



## وسام العبيدي (11 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## نبيلوف (15 يناير 2011)

*مشكور على هالبرنامج *​


----------



## mohamedazab (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا علي البرنامج 
ولكن نريد من حضرتك توضيح وشرح للبرنامج وكيفية استخدامه 
[email protected]


----------



## أبوعايدى (15 أغسطس 2011)

سبحان الله.اللهم يا فارج الهم ويا كاشف الغم- يسر امرى وارحم ضعفى وقلة حيلتى وارزقنى من حيث لا احتسب
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد جهاد محمود (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو ضياء (18 أغسطس 2011)

topcon 7505 gpt


----------



## محمد ابو ضياء (18 أغسطس 2011)

لرجاء المساعدة ضروريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي جدا ارسال كيفية استخدام جهاز تبيكون 7505
اليوم مع السرعة القصوى ان كان هناك امكانية وشكرا لكل من يساعدني


----------



## كبل (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## عبدالسلام مصطفى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## عمر مهدي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شرح مختصر للبرنامج - م عمر مهدي - لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## yga (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

